# Tiny little bastards



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 2, 2009)

I noticed small silverish bugs underneath my pots today when I was watering. They are in a few of my paph pots as well as a Miltoniopsis (that's in a completely different part of the house!)
They are teenie tiny, sliverish, and have small legs. I havn't seen any flying insects, or anything larva like. 
The plants still seem ok. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## nikv (Apr 2, 2009)

Are they silverfish?


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 2, 2009)

they might be springtails


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 2, 2009)

nikv said:


> Are they silverfish?


That would be my first guess.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2009)

Springtails/silverfish if it's very moist, either way loving your bark. Spray w/ light household plant insecticide. Welcome to the forum from NYC!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!! You might want to tell us some things about your collection etc, to the introduction thread...

(Sorry, I have no idea of how to help you with your problem)


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone
They are def not silverfish.
My google search seems to agree that they are likely springtails. 
Can anyone tell me about these pests in paphs? 
Anyone from Ontario tell me what kind of insecticide that works best? 
Along those lines..in Ontario they are banning insecticides/Herbacides this includes hort & neem oil (thankfully I have lots)...are there any that I should stock up on from peoples experience?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome, Paph_Ldy!

I doubt they are silverfish -- much larger than springtails. There was at least one thread about these tiny bugs earlier. You may want to check it out:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10911&highlight=springtails


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 2, 2009)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Thanks everyone
> They are def not silverfish.
> My google search seems to agree that they are likely springtails.
> Can anyone tell me about these pests in paphs?
> ...



people have used vegetable and olive oil as a smothering spray for bugs. why are they banning these things? most insecticides around nowdays are much milder and use specific than those of the past


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 3, 2009)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> ....in Ontario they are banning insecticides/Herbacides this includes hort & neem oil (thankfully I have lots)...


 Neem? I'm with Charles 'people have used vegetable and olive oil as a smothering spray for bugs. why are they banning these things?' I'd love to know what the alternative is? ...... makes me wonder who's got their grubby big hands in the right places?


----------

